# Driver permanently disconnected by refusing to pickup pax with service dog



## Jorge ft lauderdale (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello guys, my friend which is a 5.0 after 4 months driving, received a pickup call and seconds later a text asking if there was no problem picking up the pax with a service dog. My friend who has fear of dogs quickly replays that she has fear of dogs and drives a small corolla could not pick her up and cancelled without charge. Later she received a letter from UBER that the company has decided to permanently disconnected with out appealing right, since her behavior goes against the company values and bla bla bla. Any advice.?


----------



## John Campbell (May 21, 2016)

Interesting question. The driver knew beforehand that the TOC for Uber is that all passengers with service dogs shall be picked up. Even though she is afraid of dogs no one is forcing her to drive for Uber and she knew that she would eventually be forced to violate Uber TOC.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Yup...there has been lots of threads about this. Although with me I was given a warning and then they let me continue to drive. But if i did it again I would be deactivated.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Jorge ft lauderdale said:


> Hello guys, my friend which is a 5.0 after 4 months driving, received a pickup call and seconds later a text asking if there was no problem picking up the pax with a service dog. My friend who has fear of dogs quickly replays that she has fear of dogs and drives a small corolla could not pick her up and cancelled without charge. Later she received a letter from UBER that the company has decided to permanently disconnected with out appealing right, since her behavior goes against the company values and bla bla bla. Any advice.?


5.0 after 4 months? How can that be?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Jorge ft lauderdale said:


> Hello guys, my friend which is a 5.0 after 4 months driving, received a pickup call and seconds later a text asking if there was no problem picking up the pax with a service dog. My friend who has fear of dogs quickly replays that she has fear of dogs and drives a small corolla could not pick her up and cancelled without charge. Later she received a letter from UBER that the company has decided to permanently disconnected with out appealing right, since her behavior goes against the company values and bla bla bla. Any advice.?


let her know that legally she or Uber can not reject a legit service dog, and if it's a real service dog she has nothing to fear they are trained to not bark or behave in a wild dog manner.

If she can go to shrink and state that she has a legit fear of dogs them maybe she can get her job back according to the Americans with disabilities act, but I'm no expert.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> 5.0 after 4 months? How can that be?


Yea that got me skeptical too. 4 months straight in a Corolla, straight 5 stars? Unless she only picked up 10 pax a month, thats a tall order...


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Sorry for what happened to your friend, but thank you for posting this as a warning/reminder just how serious this issue is taken. Did she agree to the updated ToS regarding service animals on the app a week or so ago or did this happen prior? It was pretty clear and blunt to me and you had to accept before signing in.

I can count on two hands the service animals (legit and obv fake) I have transported in a year, but it *is* an inevitability. She shouldn't kid herself. I guess you can say her honesty to the pax was her real downfall instead of being shady and lying that she could not find the pax.

Lee is absolutely correct; service dogs are incredibly well-trained and are nothing to fear. If she has a true phobia, this just probably isn't the right gig for her sorry to say.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Sure....here is some advice.....

Try Lyft.

This has been hashed out so many times the mods should ban any further discussion on it. Just put a sticky at the top with all the threads already in existence.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Fear is not a reason to refuse or cancel a ride with service animals according to the TOS on Uber, they only allow cancelations on UberPOOL if other riders object to a service animal during their ride. The good thing is that they have this statement on the TOS so I figure she can appeal the decision one time.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Afraid of dogs ? See a psychologist.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

They set her up.

Anyways, they should deactivate people with fear of dogs or allergies, if it were true and they were to be forced into doing such runs, the outcome of a driver fearful of what is on his/her backseat will be a crash, whose fault is it at that point, Uber or the driver?

It's sort of the same as pool, you risk more when you do it and they force you to do it, this is why unless uber signs something saying they accept 100% liability, I do not do pool.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Yea that got me skeptical too. 4 months straight in a Corolla, straight 5 stars? Unless she only picked up 10 pax a month, thats a tall order...


Yeah she must've been giving away handjob specials to keep that 5* in a corolla lol.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> They set her up.
> 
> Anyways, they should deactivate people with fear of dogs or allergies, if it were true and they were to be forced into doing such runs, the outcome of a driver fearful of what is on his/her backseat will be a crash, whose fault is it at that point, Uber or the driver?
> 
> It's sort of the same as pool, you risk more when you do it and they force you to do it, this is why unless uber signs something saying they accept 100% liability, I do not do pool.


Yea that was def a set up and sting


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> whose fault is it at that point, Uber or the driver?


The driver's fault. If you have a fear of dogs or severe allergies, you are responsible to know that you probably shouldn't work in a service industry that puts your in close proximity to them.

Just like certain things about you can disqualify you for certain jobs. Eye sight and color blindness prevents you from being a Pilot. Allergies of dogs may disqualify you from driving passengers in a small, confined car.

As an adult, you are responsible to know the law, adhere to it and know if your physical or mental limitations prevent you from doing such work.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> The driver's fault. If you have a fear of dogs or severe allergies, you are responsible to know that you probably shouldn't work in a service industry that puts your in close proximity to them.
> 
> Just like certain things about you can disqualify you for certain jobs. Eye sight and color blindness prevents you from being a Pilot. Allergies of dogs may disqualify you from driving passengers in a small, confined car.
> 
> As an adult, you are responsible to know the law, adhere to it and know if your physical or mental limitations prevent you from doing such work.


Yes but it could be Uber's as well for hiring a person with fear of dogs or allergies, like I said... they need to get rid of them because when something happens, I foresee both pax and driver suing uber for it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Yes but it could be Uber's as well for hiring a person with fear of dogs or allergies, like I said... they need to get rid of them because when something happens, I foresee both pax and driver suing uber for it.


Uber isn't requiring a physical to become a driver, so how would they know what your physical limitations are?

You are an independent contractor that told uber "I'm ready to go and drive the general public!"

If you did so knowing you were only 90% ready to do so, that is still on you.

Now, if the Driver did get into an accident, it doesn't matter who's fault it is. Uber has $1,000,000 liability insurance to cover third party damages, so either way, Uber will be paying. Now, if you were the at fault driver, you just need to pay that deductible and get back on the road, though if that fear or allergies contributed to the accident, probably best to look for alternate employment.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Uber isn't requiring a physical to become a driver, so how would they know what your physical limitations are?
> 
> You are an independent contractor that told uber "I'm ready to go and drive the general public!"
> 
> ...


Deductibles are still money out of the driver's pocket, insurance =/= liability.

The general public is not "general animals".

I guess accepting the new clause to take service animals may have some weight as it asks you to take them even as you have such problems, agreeing to do it with a hindrance resulting in a crash... hmm, it's like hiring a rapist that promised not to rape but eventually slipped, whose fault is it but uber's for hiring him?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Who cares anyway. Story sounds bogus.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Deductibles are still money out of the driver's pocket, insurance =/= liability.
> 
> The general public is not "general animals".
> 
> I guess accepting the new clause to take service animals may have some weight as it asks you to take them even as you have such problems, agreeing to do it with a hindrance resulting in a crash... hmm, it's like hiring a rapist that promised not to rape but eventually slipped, whose fault is it but uber's for hiring him?


That's the risk you take if you know that there's a law that may force you to do something that you are uncomfortable doing, whether it's due to a mental fear or physical allergies. Allergies is not a protected class, although nothing is stopping the nations allergic people from lobbying Congress much like the Blind and Disabled did to get the ADA law enacted...

The ADA law is written in such a way that Service Animals are not considered "Animals" in the sense that you are trying to portray. They are seen as tool of the Person, like a cane, a wheel chair or crutches, etc. They are not pets, they are there for life saving/altering reasons.

That's a hard analogy to bite on, I see what you're trying to say but...


----------



## Jorge ft lauderdale (Dec 13, 2016)

REX HAVOC said:


> Yup...there has been lots of threads about this. Although with me I was given a warning and then they let me continue to drive. But if i did it again I would be deactivated.


I posted this, so we all can be aware about what's going on. Personally I've received at least two request to sign the agreement in regards to service animals. But I think the way it happened easy could have been done by either UBER or someone from a organization that promotes the service animals. Which in any case can be any dog not necessarily a trained one, just for physiological support. That's because they call and immediately text confirming the acceptance, allowing for the rejection of the policy.



AuxCordBoston said:


> 5.0 after 4 months? How can that be?


I saw the profile, she lives driving for uber.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Advice? Find a better job. She chose to drive knowing this was a risk, declined and is facing the consequences of that decision.

Life lesson learned. Don't enter into contracts you're not willing to fulfill.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

She has no case because she actually declined the rider's service dog. Maybe she could've fought it if she thought of a reason to get out of it without declining. Maybe turn off your phone and then letting Uber know that you were having phone failures.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Yea that got me skeptical too. 4 months straight in a Corolla, straight 5 stars? Unless she only picked up 10 pax a month, thats a tall order...


Decent looking, young, white female that speaks English. It's not that unheard of.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> I guess accepting the new clause to take service animals may have some weight as it asks you to take them even as you have such problems...


If you have seen the policy, you misread it. It doesn't *ask* you to do anything. It *tells you* that you *must* transport service animals or you will be deactivated without possibility of appeal. I don't think I've ever seen a more clearly defined policy.

It's very simple: Drive service animals or be deactivated.

And any of our _opinions_ about the wisdom of the policy are irrelevant. It is what it is.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

JimKE said:


> If you have seen the policy, you misread it. It doesn't *ask* you to do anything. It *tells you* that you *must* transport service animals or you will be deactivated without possibility of appeal. I don't think I've ever seen a more clearly defined policy.
> 
> It's very simple: Drive service animals or be deactivated.
> 
> And any of our _opinions_ about the wisdom of the policy are irrelevant. It is what it is.


Ok, next time, try reading a whole thread before you reply, it may make you look less like a jack-ass.


----------



## uberpete (Mar 22, 2017)

She signed the ToS that states you have to pick up someone with a service dog legally. It's her fault for declining because she knew the law.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Ok, next time, try reading a whole thread before you reply, it may make you look less like a jack-ass.


I read it. Apparently you didn't read the policy -- or didn't understand it -- if you think Uber is _asking_ us to transport service animals.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I read it. Apparently you didn't read the policy -- or didn't understand it -- if you think Uber is _asking_ us to transport service animals.


Apparently you can't read.

At what point am I speaking of not accepting service dogs?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> At what point am I speaking of not accepting service dogs?


You didn't. Nor did I say you did.

What I was commenting on was your use of the word "ask."

I was trying to make the point that the policy does not ASK us to transport service animals. It TELLS us to transport them (which I wholeheartedly agree with BTW), with the penalty being permanent deactivation.

There's a huge difference between ask and tell, and I was just commenting on the difference. Your post sounded like you misread the policy...kinda like you misread what I said in the first place.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

If she lives to drive for Uber, then she's got bigger problems.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

JimKE said:


> You didn't. Nor did I say you did.
> 
> What I was commenting on was your use of the word "ask."
> 
> ...


Do you have dyslexia? You are selectively reading a piece of a post and arguing against the wording of a sentence that completes a paragraph speaking of something else.

And btw, EVERYTHING is about being asked to comply, no one is commanding anything to you nor can they do that, who makes it ILLEGAL to deny it is the government, stop saying uber is "telling us" man, **** uber, uber doesn't tell me anything.

You ask me to do so, whether I do it or not and whether you end contract has nothing to do with it, it's a choice therefore it's ASK.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

Advice: keep your reasons for canceling a ride to your own damn self. If she just canceled without responding, Uber couldn't say she denied it based on the service dog. "I was tired, ride was too far, I was low on gas, I was going off-line and didn't hit off yet..." All of those are valid excuses after the fact when Uber contacts you. But using their messaging to send a note about being afraid of dogs? She deserved to get canned.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Carbalbm said:


> Advice: keep your reasons for canceling a ride to your own damn self. If she just canceled without responding, Uber couldn't say she denied it based on the service dog. "I was tired, ride was too far, I was low on gas, I was going off-line and didn't hit off yet..." All of those are valid excuses after the fact when Uber contacts you. But using their messaging to send a note about being afraid of dogs? She deserved to get canned.


They aren't idiots. If you get within visual range then cancel, you have no excuse.

If you're going to try to use any of those excuse, you best actually stay off line for an extended period of time because you can bet they can check if you went back on and picked up a ride shortly after....

I hear they will give you a warning first offense, but a second time? Again, they aren't idiots...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Your friend should consider herself lucky if she doesn't get sued by the Pax. Or get reported to the government and end up with a Hefty fine.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

"Hi! I'm a vegan but don't hold that against me! I know I can be a great waitress in your steak house if you just give me a chance!"


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Jorge ft lauderdale said:


> Hello guys, my friend which is a 5.0 after 4 months driving, received a pickup call and seconds later a text asking if there was no problem picking up the pax with a service dog. My friend who has fear of dogs quickly replays that she has fear of dogs and drives a small corolla could not pick her up and cancelled without charge. Later she received a letter from UBER that the company has decided to permanently disconnected with out appealing right, since her behavior goes against the company values and bla bla bla. Any advice.?


 Sounds like an uber shill getting drivers afraid of deactivation for not servicing service dogs. 5 star driver for 4 months in a corolla ubering is impossible.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

I'll say this once and for all: legitimate service animals are not an issue. I deal with them in my day job, they're well behaved, aren't a threat, and don't make a mess. The problem is the fake BS pets that people try to pawn off as service animals. They are sometimes violent, awfully-behaved and are leashed usually to miserable disgusting people.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Jorge ft lauderdale said:


> Hello guys, my friend which is a 5.0 after 4 months driving, received a pickup call and seconds later a text asking if there was no problem picking up the pax with a service dog. My friend who has fear of dogs quickly replays that she has fear of dogs and drives a small corolla could not pick her up and cancelled without charge. Later she received a letter from UBER that the company has decided to permanently disconnected with out appealing right, since her behavior goes against the company values and bla bla bla. Any advice.?


1. Get a time machine, go back in time and do it over, this time taking the service animal
2. get a new gig
3. Don't do what she did. This is a serious and publicly embarrassing lawsuit that results from this. This is on the same level of embarrassment as telling woman "Nice $D(*%D" the second she gets into the car. You do this you deserve to get fired. If you are this scared of dogs or this allergic to dogs this job isn't for you.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Decent looking, young, white female that speaks English. It's not that unheard of.


Like someone else suggested, unless she's giving handies out, all it takes is rejecting one advance from a male pax for them to give a vindictive non-5 star. No way even the hottest female Uber driver in the country can go 4 months with flawless 5 star ratings (in a Corolla) if she's actively rejecting advances from her male pax.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I hear they will give you a warning first offense, but a second time? Again, they aren't idiots...












I don't think that is what they are saying here, Steve.

If you look at the last two paragraphs, they are talking about two distinct possibilities: one where they KNOW the driver refused to transport, and the other where there are multiple _unsubstantiated *complaints*_ on the issue.

If they KNOW you refused, you are permanently terminated without any appeal.

In the circumstances outlined by OP, the driver clearly canceled the ride because of the service animal...and she's done. Period. It's too bad, I hate to see anyone deactivated, but it should surprise no one.

The last paragraph is this:

If they get ONE complaint which appears believable, but no proof, they _may_ give a warning. Or they may not -- it's their call.

If they get two or more complaints, they revert to the old_ "Where there's smoke, there's fire"_ assessment, and you're done -- no matter what kind of explanation you offer.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JimKE said:


> I don't think that is what they are saying here, Steve.
> 
> If you look at the last two paragraphs, they are talking about two distinct possibilities: one where they KNOW the driver refused to transport, and the other where there are multiple _unsubstantiated *complaints*_ on the issue.
> 
> ...


Exactly. While hard to prove, it's not difficult to. They may give you the benefit of the doubt on the first offense, but they will more than likely see what your excuse it. You actually decided to call it a night? Flat tire? Sick puppy? Yet you logged back on 5 minutes later, 2 miles down the road and continued to pick up 15 more rides?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Exactly. While hard to prove, it's not difficult to. They may give you the benefit of the doubt on the first offense, but they will more than likely see what your excuse it. You actually decided to call it a night? Flat tire? Sick puppy? Yet you logged back on 5 minutes later, 2 miles down the road and continued to pick up 15 more rides?


https://www.nsarco.com/

LOL, these websites are everywhere.

If disabled individuals are so worried about fake service dog registries, why doesn't the gov make a simple database with the first and last name of the person and the dog breed?

In theory, you can get reported by anyone whose dog you denied and calls to claim you denied him/her (even if fake), they can't even ask that person for proof, what makes it true is if they demand uber.

They might as well tell drivers to just take any pet already.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

BTW, service animal pax tend to have really low ratings. Like shockingly low.


----------



## robertl (Nov 11, 2016)

Can I turn around anyone with a regular dog? A couple weeks ago, I pulled up to pick up a guy and he was outside with a pit bull. The dog easily weighed over 80 pounds. He asked me if he could bring him along and I said no before pulling off. Didn't hear anything from Uber yet but I'm pretty sure it wasn't a service dog.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> BTW, service animal pax tend to have really low ratings. Like shockingly low.


Not surprising. Drivers have to _take_ them, by law; they don't have to *like* them.

I personally would never down-rate a rider because they have a service animal -- that's an automatic 5-star for me. But I'm sure some do.

The rating might be the "out" for drivers who don't want animals in their cars -- don't accept ANY pax with ratings below a certain number. If you don't accept a ping, you can't get in trouble from that ride. And if you don't accept the ride, you will have no way of knowing whether an animal is involved or not, so you can't be accused of discrimination.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> BTW, service animal pax tend to have really low ratings. Like shockingly low.


Now there is a tip I can work with.


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

Just Sunday I received a ping followed immediately by a text from the account owner saying I was picking up his mother and her service animal. When I got there, she came out with this huge Labradoodle. Turns out she has MS and he is her stabilizer as she falls regularly. She told me I was the 4th Uber driver they had called, the first 3 all refused when they saw the size of the dog. She said they even threatened to call the police on the previous driver, he said go ahead and drove off. They said they reported all 3 of the previous drivers to Uber. I did ask to see proof that he was a service dog (which they had). He was VERY well behaved and the ride went off without a hitch and I made $30.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

mytheq63 said:


> Just Sunday I received a ping followed immediately by a text from the account owner saying I was picking up his mother and her service animal. When I got there, she came out with this huge Labradoodle. Turns out she has MS and he is her stabilizer as she falls regularly. She told me I was the 4th Uber driver they had called, the first 3 all refused when they saw the size of the dog. She said they even threatened to call the police on the previous driver, he said go ahead and drove off. They said they reported all 3 of the previous drivers to Uber.


So, you continue driving...and they don't. Good for you; their bad...buh, bye!


> I did ask to see proof that he was a service dog (which they had.


Just so you know, for the future:

Asking that question is a *specific violation of the ADA law*. (more below)
There is no such proof. There is no legal, official documentation of service animals.
BY LAW, you are only allowed to ask two questions:

*Is this a service animal required because of a disability?* (IMPORTANT NOTE: You are NOT allowed to ask what the disability is! That is personal, privileged _medical_ information.)
*What service is this animal trained to provide? *(ANY answer they give is sufficient. Don't inquire further.)


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Did she not get the notice Uber made us all sign to log in saying you have to accept service animals?



rickasmith98 said:


> If she lives to drive for Uber, then she's got bigger problems.


She should sign up for Lyft. Maybe reapply for Uber in a few years in case they have lost the records of her misconduct by then.


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

JimKE said:


> So, you continue driving...and they don't. Good for you; their bad...buh, bye!Just so you know, for the future:
> BY LAW, you are only allowed to ask two questions:
> 
> *Is this a service animal required because of a disability?* (IMPORTANT NOTE: You are NOT allowed to ask what the disability is! That is personal, privileged _medical_ information.)
> *What service is this animal trained to provide? *(ANY answer they give is sufficient. Don't inquire further.)


Thanks I did not know this. I did not ask her what disability she had, she was very talkative and provided the information. I find it strange that you are not allowed to ask if they have proof. I understand that the law is there to protect persons with disabilities, but anyone could say yes to the first question and then make up a service, and get a ride for their dog.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

mytheq63 said:


> I find it strange that you are not allowed to ask if they have proof.


It's actually not that strange. The reason is that disabled people might not want to discuss their disability. They might also feel discriminated against, and wonder whether the service they received was less than a non-disabled person would have received.

And, not for nuthin' -- there is NO PROOF.

There are companies who sell all sorts of "service animal" stuff online -- including certificates and other documentation -- but they are ALL bogus. The disabled person may not _know_ they are bogus, and may spend a good bit of money to purchase them -- but the truth is there is NO PROOF.


> I understand that the law is there to protect persons with disabilities, but anyone could say yes to the first question and then make up a service, and get a ride for their dog.


Yes they could.

But the MAIN point here -- from the driver perspective -- is to not lose our jobs because of lack of knowledge. That's why Jorge started this thread -- not because he had an axe to grind, but *to inform and protect his fellow drivers.*


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks for the information, I can't afford to get deactivated.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Jorge ft lauderdale said:


> Hello guys, my friend which is a 5.0 after 4 months driving, received a pickup call and seconds later a text asking if there was no problem picking up the pax with a service dog. My friend who has fear of dogs quickly replays that she has fear of dogs and drives a small corolla could not pick her up and cancelled without charge. Later she received a letter from UBER that the company has decided to permanently disconnected with out appealing right, since her behavior goes against the company values and bla bla bla. Any advice.?


I would probably try to get them when they least expect it. Early morning probably, targeting the pax first and then head straight to the Uber office. I would make sure not to hurt the dog though.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

mytheq63 said:


> Thanks for the information, I can't afford to get deactivated.


The easiest way is to simply tell them it would be your pleasure to drive a service animal, and do it.

The other thing we have to be aware of is that some states/cities/counties have much different parameters, which can be much stricter than the Federal ADA law.

So the simple, safe answer is...just do it.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

And spitting on sidewalk is a misdemeanor.

Y'all scofflaw criminals, you just don't know it



steveK2016 said:


> The driver's fault. If you have a fear of dogs or severe allergies, you are responsible to know that you probably shouldn't work in a service industry that puts your in close proximity to them.
> 
> Just like certain things about you can disqualify you for certain jobs. Eye sight and color blindness prevents you from being a Pilot. Allergies of dogs may disqualify you from driving passengers in a small, confined car.
> 
> As an adult, you are responsible to know the law, adhere to it and know if your physical or mental limitations prevent you from doing such work.


----------



## Bogdan is here (Mar 3, 2017)

They did her a favor in the long run she'll see it


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Everyone should also note that emotional support animals are not covered by the ACA though some states have laws to require them. I'm severely allergic to cats so I did some investigating. I can't really imagine anyone would want to ride with me as my eyes swelled shut and I started wheezing but I was so afraid of being deactivated that I took one once. Took 2 days of airing out the car after vacuuming to be able to use it again. I do take all dogs as long as they're clean though


----------



## njctuberx (May 11, 2016)

Jorge ft lauderdale said:


> Hello guys, my friend which is a 5.0 after 4 months driving, received a pickup call and seconds later a text asking if there was no problem picking up the pax with a service dog. My friend who has fear of dogs quickly replays that she has fear of dogs and drives a small corolla could not pick her up and cancelled without charge. Later she received a letter from UBER that the company has decided to permanently disconnected with out appealing right, since her behavior goes against the company values and bla bla bla. Any advice.?


She could have texted back "Hi, there's absolutely no problem with that, but unfortunately I was just about to text you that I have to cancel as my rear driver's side tire has gone completely flat. Sorry for the inconvenience."


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

njctuberx said:


> She could have texted back "Hi, there's absolutely no problem with that, but unfortunately I was just about to text you that I have to cancel as my rear driver's side tire has gone completely flat. Sorry for the inconvenience."


As long as you decide to actually call it a day, you may get away with this but if you get back online and pickup a pax 5 minutes later.... they may have been born at night, but it certainly wasn't last night...


----------



## njctuberx (May 11, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> As long as you decide to actually call it a day, you may get away with this but if you get back online and pickup a pax 5 minutes later.... they may have been born at night, but it certainly wasn't last night...


Very true. I guess if you're that terrified of dogs, you have to stay offline.


----------



## uberpete (Mar 22, 2017)

Adieu said:


> And spitting on sidewalk is a misdemeanor.
> 
> Y'all scofflaw criminals, you just don't know it


I spit in the rocks or grass or asphalt. Is that illegal?



njctuberx said:


> Very true. I guess if you're that terrified of dogs, you have to stay offline.


Or say you were about to run out of gas, drive to the nearest station, fill up or just go grab a QT taquito and get back on the road. How is uber going to dispute that.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

uberpete said:


> I spit in the rocks or grass or asphalt. Is that illegal?
> 
> Or say you were about to run out of gas, drive to the nearest station, fill up or just go grab a QT taquito and get back on the road. How is uber going to dispute that.


Why did you accept a ride knowing you didn't have enough gas? You only happened to realize you needed gas when you got within visual range of a Service Animal, huh? How convenient... *deactivated*.


----------



## uberpete (Mar 22, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Why did you accept a ride knowing you didn't have enough gas? You only happened to realize you needed gas when you got within visual range of a Service Animal, huh? How convenient... *deactivated*.


OP doesn't say anything about being in visual site of the Service Animal. Send the text immediately after receiving theirs and say you were just about to text them to apologize. They wouldn't be able to prove you turned them down for having a Service Animal. They still could deactivate you and if they didn't and you did it again you'd probably get deactivated at that point. Still think the driver was stupid for driving knowing she could possibly be confronted with that situation. You don't mess with people with disabilities.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

uberpete said:


> OP doesn't say anything about being in visual site of the Service Animal. Send the text immediately after receiving theirs and say you were just about to text them to apologize. They wouldn't be able to prove you turned them down for having a Service Animal. They still could deactivate you and if they didn't and you did it again you'd probably get deactivated at that point. Still think the driver was stupid for driving knowing she could possibly be confronted with that situation. You don't mess with people with disabilities.


Very litigious group, rightfully so.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

iUBERdc said:


> The problem is the *fake BS pets that people try to pawn off as service animals*. They are sometimes violent, awfully-behaved and are leashed usually to miserable disgusting people.


Every State has a Penal Code section as follows. Although the number and language maybe different.

*CALIFORNIA Penal Code - PEN*
*PART 1. OF CRIMES AND PUNISHMENTS [25 - 680]*
_ ( Part 1 enacted 1872. )_
*TITLE 9. OF CRIMES AGAINST THE PERSON INVOLVING SEXUAL ASSAULT, AND CRIMES AGAINST PUBLIC DECENCY AND GOOD MORALS [261 - 368.5]*
_ ( Heading of Title 9 amended by Stats. 1982, Ch. 1111, Sec. 2. )_
*CHAPTER 12. Other Injuries to Persons [346 - 367g]*_ ( Chapter 12 enacted 1872. )_
*
365.7. *
(a) *Any person who knowingly and fraudulently represents himself or herself, through verbal or written notice, to be the owner or trainer of any canine licensed as, to be qualified as, or identified as, a guide, signal, or service dog,* as defined in subdivisions (d), (e), and (f) of Section 365.5 and paragraph (6) of subdivision (b) of Section 54.1 of the Civil Code, *shall be guilty of a misdemeanor *punishable by imprisonment in the county jail not exceeding six months, by a fine not exceeding one thousand dollars ($1,000), or by both that fine and imprisonment.

(b) As used in this section, *"owner"* means any person who owns a guide, signal, or service dog, or who is authorized by the owner to use the guide, signal, or service dog.

_(Added by Stats. 1994, Ch. 1257, Sec. 12. Effective January 1, 1995.)
_
In my case, the owner lied about there pet being a service animal. Uber's own TOS gives a driver an out on that, yet the criticle response team puts a blank or should I say, there tail between there legs and deactivates most.

Since I know the address of said "service animal" An Animal Control Officer my contact the said owner and ask them to fill out an Affidavit claiming as such putting them in a catch 22 situation. Yes they are legally allowed to do that. Should said owner decline, the above citation may be issued. The officer was not happy that I have been fired by false representation, in other words, PREJURY.

Even the ADA Federal law as written as in violation of the 1st Amendment, my opinion. Sad that it will most likely have to reach the Supreme court to change the language.

ps. We all drive knowing that when we pull up to any given location there maybe a minor standing before you without and adult present. So we should all quit right ? laughing...


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Jorge ft lauderdale said:


> Hello guys, my friend which is a 5.0 after 4 months driving, received a pickup call and seconds later a text asking if there was no problem picking up the pax with a service dog. My friend who has fear of dogs quickly replays that she has fear of dogs and drives a small corolla could not pick her up and cancelled without charge. Later she received a letter from UBER that the company has decided to permanently disconnected with out appealing right, since her behavior goes against the company values and bla bla bla. Any advice.?


Your friend should not look this gifthorse in the mouth, and instead look for a job that will not require her to drive around in her small Corrolla picking up people with service animals. If she's adamant about working from her Corolla, I'd suggest courier, parcel or Chinese food delivery.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Jorge ft lauderdale said:


> Any advice.?


Advice :

Wait a week or two. ....contact Uber and say that you've done some research and realized that service animals are a bigger deal than you realized and you now better understand that you exposed the company and yourself to potential liability and bad press. You understood the ToS but in the split second decision you were considering the hassle of dealing with the hair and smell for the next rider and ask if there are any options.

You are expressing concern for the company's and your own risk, your next rider, and moving forward. If it were me I would do this hat in hand even for Uber. ...it sucks, but for what it is....it's good money and hours.


----------



## temple (Mar 30, 2017)

When I accepted driving for Uber I never saw the clause requiring me to pick up any animals. I don't have a problem with animals. I only have problems with animals that can punch HOLES and SCRATCH up my brand new RED seats. Uber say's I have to pick up Service Animals without documentation and that they will not charge the rider for any damage made by the animal. If I had a crappy car, I honestly wouldn't care. But the riders are so disrespectful why would I allow one with undocumented animal in my car. I don't even allow my children to eat in my car. They should give drivers app the option. What happen to the driver being comfortable in the OWN car?


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Congress's didn't care about business owner's comfort when they wrote the law. They were focused only on eliminating excuses for not accommodating the disabled and making it a private civil action to allow anyone to enforce it. The way the law is written if the independent contractors on here saying they will find ways out of transporting animals are identified, anyone can bring suit and have a very good chance at winning. 

Congress knows it is flawed, but they chose that method to encourage compliance and enforcement as efficiently as possible.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

temple said:


> When I accepted driving for Uber I never saw the clause requiring me to pick up any animals. I don't have a problem with animals. I only have problems with animals that can punch HOLES and SCRATCH up my brand new RED seats. Uber say's I have to pick up Service Animals without documentation and that they will not charge the rider for any damage made by the animal. If I had a crappy car, I honestly wouldn't care. But the riders are so disrespectful why would I allow one with undocumented animal in my car. I don't even allow my children to eat in my car. They should give drivers app the option. What happen to the driver being comfortable in the OWN car?


Its not uber forcing you to do this, its federal law. Business owners own the property, its their store, but they are servicing the public as are you. If you cannt comply with federal law you do have an option: you could have clicked no to the agreement and stopped taking uber rides. Unfortunately, that is your only option.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

I wasn't too happy when they issued the notice we have to pick up service dogs and that isn't on the idea that I have anything personally outside of Uber with dogs and customers as I have a dog myself but it's just the idea that the car will get dog fur in it which the next customer might not like but hey it is what it is I'll pick them up and if the customer up next has an issue they can go right to Uber and voice there opinion on it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jorge ft lauderdale said:


> Hello guys, my friend which is a 5.0 after 4 months driving, received a pickup call and seconds later a text asking if there was no problem picking up the pax with a service dog. My friend who has fear of dogs quickly replays that she has fear of dogs and drives a small corolla could not pick her up and cancelled without charge. Later she received a letter from UBER that the company has decided to permanently disconnected with out appealing right, since her behavior goes against the company values and bla bla bla. Any advice.?


She handled it wrong. 
I would have said, "Dog? What dog? I didn't see a dog. What I saw when I got there was a very intoxicated and angry person. I didn't feel safe letting him in the car. Did he have a dog? Are you sure? Also, I suspect that it is not even his account. The name on the account was a female name (or vise versa). I did not feel safe in the same area as him, so I didn't let him in."


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

The part that concerns me is that we're responsible for damages. Anyone know if that's legal?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Jagent said:


> Who cares anyway. Story sounds bogus.


You caught it first....

I call BS....

My 7th monkey sense is red flagging...

And going off like a diving submarine klaxon going full tilt boogie..

It starts "my friend"

Duh...total setup to get you all talking...

If SHE were to get on here...maybe...

And that Crap about a 5.0 rating after 4 months...

Total hogwash!!!

Now the point is legit about service animals...VERY TRUE...

Butt please dont come on this forum...

And expect those of us doing this for a while...

To honestly buy the BS...

Incidentaly...my service animal is a parrot...

Everyone KNOWS monkeys cant talk....8)

Rakos


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The government should require them to carry around a special card that designates the dog as a service animal and has a picture of them both, just to make it easy for drivers to know it's legit.

As is stands now anyone can just say the dog is a service animal and if we try to dispute it we're looking at possible deactivation or atleast a bad rating.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Coolrider101nk said:


> Advice :
> 
> Wait a week or two. ....contact Uber and say that you've done some research and realized that service animals are a bigger deal than you realized and you now better understand that you exposed the company and yourself to potential liability and bad press. You understood the ToS but in the split second decision you were considering the hassle of dealing with the hair and smell for the next rider and ask if there are any options.
> 
> You are expressing concern for the company's and your own risk, your next rider, and moving forward. If it were me I would do this hat in hand even for Uber. ...it sucks, but for what it is....it's good money and hours.


This suggestion is worth a shot, appeal to Uber's magnanimous nature, the worst that they can tell her is no. She can still drive for Lyft or do deliveries of food or parcels.

If she really wants to continue working for Uber she could also consider calling the American Association for the Blind and taking one of their courses on working with blind children and adults. You get a completion certificate and she could send that to Uber to prove that she has learned the error of her ways, is ready to fall on her sword and beg forgiveness from Mother Uber. The worst that happens is that they say no.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> Sure....here is some advice.....
> 
> Try Lyft.
> 
> This has been hashed out so many times the mods should ban any further discussion on it. Just put a sticky at the top with all the threads already in existence.


Not really. OP has introduced an interesting aspect...ZERO TOLERANCE for not Accepting Rider with a Dog, in a first hand experience his friend had.



Fishchris said:


> Afraid of dogs ? See a psychologist.


Really?

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...view-bbc-film-crew-staffordshire-bull-terrier


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Not really. OP has introduced an interesting aspect...ZERO TOLERANCE for not Accepting Rider with a Dog, in a first hand experience his friend had.


Which is *exactly* what Uber says their policy is -- zero tolerance for the first refusal.

Very simple math -- 1 = DONE


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Have her try one simple thing...can't hurt. Click Help on the Uber App and write in:

_My Uber Driver App is not working.
_
One good thing about dealing with an App and it's many computer pat answers...sometimes it simply responds to the note and switches Driver App back on. _Ala @OptimusUber_


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Have her try one simple thing...can't hurt. Click Help on the Uber App and write in:
> 
> _My Uber Driver App is not working.
> _
> One good thing about dealing with an App and it's many computer pat answers...sometimes it simply responds to the note and switches Driver App back on. _Ala @OptimusUber_


LOL! If that works, it would be the ultimate use of Uber Support!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

robertl said:


> Can I turn around anyone with a regular dog? A couple weeks ago, I pulled up to pick up a guy and he was outside with a pit bull. The dog easily weighed over 80 pounds. He asked me if he could bring him along and I said no before pulling off. Didn't hear anything from Uber yet but I'm pretty sure it wasn't a service dog.


Nope...not a dog...and you can not ask for proof, either.



mytheq63 said:


> Thanks for the information, I can't afford to get deactivated.


Yes you can....*insert* _Serenity Prayer_ here....

OP,
It ain't the dogs your friend needs to be afraid of-








JimKE said:


> LOL! If that works, it would be the ultimate use of Uber Support!


It has worked with a couple different peeps on here...


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Not really. OP has introduced an interesting aspect...ZERO TOLERANCE for not Accepting Rider with a Dog, in a first hand experience his friend had.
> 
> Really?
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...view-bbc-film-crew-staffordshire-bull-terrier


Which is nothing new.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> Which is nothing new.


Oh really? You have read on here where someone has been Deactivated for refusing to take a service dog?

You know...don't even answer that...you are nothing more than a Post Nazi.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Oh really? You have read on here where someone has been Deactivated for refusing to take a service dog?
> 
> You know...don't even answer that...you are nothing more than a Post Nazi.


Aww....are your little feelings hurt?

Grow up child. People might start to take you seriously.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> Aww....are your little feelings hurt?
> 
> Grow up child. People might start to take you seriously.


What is it with so many Posters from SF being such jerks.



Red Leader said:


> Which is nothing new.


Tell you what....find ONE single posting on this site where it is about a driver being deactivated without warning from a single offense of refusing to take a service animal...I will apologize. If you can't...well...obviously you won't.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> What is it with so many Posters from SF being such jerks.
> 
> Tell you what....find ONE single posting on this site where it is about a driver being deactivated without warning from a single offense of refusing to take a service animal...I will apologize. If you can't...well...obviously you won't.


Seems the posters from SF are doing pretty well.....and that seems to upset you. Why are you feeling so inferior to us?

Come on up here. We will train you to do this job properly. And for free.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> Seems the posters from SF are doing pretty well.....and that seems to upset you. Why are you feeling so inferior to us?
> 
> Come on up here. We will train you to do this job properly. And for free.


*
Tell you what....find ONE single posting on this site where it is about a driver being deactivated without warning from a single offense of refusing to take a service animal...I will apologize.*


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> *Tell you what....find ONE single posting on this site where it is about a driver being deactivated without warning from a single offense of refusing to take a service animal...I will apologize.*


So...when ya coming up? I just discussed this with a few drivers. We will show you how to earn money doing this.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I should have known. Been on here for less than a year....lots of posts with less Likes...TROLL ALERT










And we all know what to do with the TROLL


----------



## junkers (Mar 29, 2017)

Wow, Uber really is garbage if they don't allow for reasonable accomodation for their drivers. A phobia is a reasonable thing to work around. Even if the company can't deny service dogs, they can get a different person to pick them up and handle that particular rider.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

feel bad for service animals having to live a crappy life because these humans are disabled.


----------



## Jorge ft lauderdale (Dec 13, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Who cares anyway. Story sounds bogus.


https://usaservicedogregistration.com/uber-driver-suspended-refusing-accept-service-animal/
check again, just trying to help



steveK2016 said:


> Yea that got me skeptical too. 4 months straight in a Corolla, straight 5 stars? Unless she only picked up 10 pax a month, thats a tall order...


https://usaservicedogregistration.com/uber-driver-suspended-refusing-accept-service-animal/
check again


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Jorge ft lauderdale said:


> https://usaservicedogregistration.com/uber-driver-suspended-refusing-accept-service-animal/
> check again, just trying to help
> 
> https://usaservicedogregistration.com/uber-driver-suspended-refusing-accept-service-animal/
> check again


Good article....thanks.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jorge ft lauderdale said:


> https://usaservicedogregistration.com/uber-driver-suspended-refusing-accept-service-animal/
> check again, just trying to help
> 
> https://usaservicedogregistration.com/uber-driver-suspended-refusing-accept-service-animal/
> check again


Where in that article confirms that this chick drove for 4 months and had flawless 5 star in a corolla without offering handies to each of her male pax?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I wonder ...
Aren't 'employers' supposed to reasonable accommodate an 'employee' disability?
If fear of dogs is a diagnosed condition, isn't the workplace supposed to accommodate, where possible?

Of course - we are not employees.
We are slaves.


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Nope...not a dog...and you can not ask for proof, either.
> 
> Yes you can....*insert* _Serenity Prayer_ here....
> 
> ...


I hope the drivers don't refuse service ducks.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Wedgey said:


> I hope the drivers don't refuse service ducks.


There's a YT for that!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Good article....thanks.


It's actually not a news article.

It's a story (probably at least partly true) written to _sound_ like a news story -- posted on a commercial website, citing the company as "experts" in the field, and designed to sell vests, credentials, ID, and all sorts of other bogus stuff.

Bogus "Service Dog ID Card" - $29.99
Bogus "Service Dog ID Card," Bogus "Digital Certificate," and Bogus "Tag (dogtag)" - $59.99.
They also offer a "Credential Package" for $69.99 and a "Deluxe Package" for $109.99
They also have all sorts of stuff for "Emotional Support Animals" and "Therapy Animals."

It's a scam house.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

JimKE said:


> It's actually not a news article.
> 
> It's a story (probably at least partly true) written to _sound_ like a news story -- posted on a commercial website, citing the company as "experts" in the field, and designed to sell vests, credentials, ID, and all sorts of other bogus stuff.
> 
> ...


Oooooooh....thanks!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

those people who want to take their dog everywhere are ridiculous. If you don't want to leave your dog alone at home get him a dog and then leave them together.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

junkers said:


> Wow, Uber really is garbage if they don't allow for reasonable accomodation for their drivers. A phobia is a reasonable thing to work around. Even if the company can't deny service dogs, they can get a different person to pick them up and handle that particular rider.


You do understand this isn't an uber thing, right?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> those people who want to take their dog everywhere are ridiculous. If you don't want to leave your dog alone at home get him a dog and then leave them together.


I can't. My dog is afraid of dogs. Allergic too.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

junkers said:


> Wow, Uber really is garbage if they don't allow for reasonable accomodation for their drivers. A phobia is a reasonable thing to work around. Even if the company can't deny service dogs, they can get a different person to pick them up and handle that particular rider.


 It's not Uber's rule, it's the government's rule. You accommodate the disabled who have non threatening service dogs, you don't accommodate drivers who may lie and say they have a phobia in order to not allow service dogs in their car. If you have a phobia go get treatment to lose it, or go work in an environment where you won't have to deal with service dogs like work from home or in a toll booth. That's why people with fear of heights don't work as sky diver instructors.



UberBastid said:


> I can't. My dog is afraid of dogs. Allergic too.


Get him a cat or human or pig or chimp.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I like how when you are fired they say you are disconnected like the Scientology Cult


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

My daughter has a service cat (for her anxiety). In order to have a cat in her apartment she needed proof it was a service animal. She got a doctors note (letter/order) stating such along with her disability. I don't think she would like to explain her disability to strangers.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> My daughter has a service cat (for her anxiety). In order to have a cat in her apartment she needed proof it was a service animal. She got a doctors note (letter/order) stating such along with her disability. I don't think she would like to explain her disability to strangers.


She can show her note or explain or walk. and from what I understand if she ever comes to Florida they only accept service dogs. Or she can get a talking cat to do the splaining for her.

and it sounds like an emotional support pet not a service animal.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Lee239 said:


> Get him a cat or human or pig or chimp.


Hey...I resemble that remark...8)
Rakos


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> My daughter has a service cat (for her anxiety). In order to have a cat in her apartment she needed proof it was a service animal. She got a doctors note (letter/order) stating such along with her disability. I don't think she would like to explain her disability to strangers.


A cat is not a service animal. It can be a therapy animal or emotional support animal. Emotional support animals have to be accommodated in some jurisdictions, and certain venues. Housing is one of those venues because of anti-discrimination in housing legislation, but transportation is not in most cases.



junkers said:


> Wow, Uber really is garbage if they don't allow for reasonable accomodation for their drivers. A phobia is a reasonable thing to work around. Even if the company can't deny service dogs, they can get a different person to pick them up and handle that particular rider.


"*Reasonable* accommodations" for employees with certain _specifically-designated disabilities_ are required by law.

However, neither fear of animals nor allergies are on that list. No employer is required to make any accommodations for those issues. Sorry.

As others have said -- it's not Uber, it's the 27 year old Federal law.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JimKE said:


> It's actually not a news article.
> 
> It's a story (probably at least partly true) written to _sound_ like a news story -- posted on a commercial website, citing the company as "experts" in the field, and designed to sell vests, credentials, ID, and all sorts of other bogus stuff.
> 
> ...


There are also fines and penalties for false service animals.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JimKE said:


> A cat is not a service animal. It can be a therapy animal or emotional support animal. Emotional support animals have to be accommodated in some jurisdictions, and certain venues. Housing is one of those venues because of anti-discrimination in housing legislation, but transportation is not in most cases.
> 
> "*Reasonable* accommodations" for employees with certain _specifically-designated disabilities_ are required by law.
> 
> ...


Also on that note, we are not employees. We are competitors, Uber can't just send someone else that will accommodate the service animal. When you accept a request, the company of "You Transportation Corp" accepted the transportation request. You, as the transportation company, must accommodate that ride. If "You Transportation Corp" has a fleet of vehicles, you can dispatch someone to that location to accommodate them but you certainly aren't going to contact your competition and "dump" this "unwanted" customer on them.

If you do not have a fleet of vehicles for "Your Transportation Corp" then you take the ride or you shut down "You Transportation Corp" for good as you are unable or unwilling to provide services without violating federal and state law.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> There are also fines and penalties for false service animals.


Right. But one of the problems with these websites is that _legitimate_ service dog owners do buy stuff from them. I've seen this particular sites vests on several legitimate service dogs. I'm not sure why they would financially support such a company, but they do.


----------



## Ubacca (Mar 30, 2017)

If they permanently deactivate one driver after a violation, they should permanently deactivate EVERY driver after one violation. Not that this means you necessarily have any recourse.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Jewbacca said:


> If they permanently deactivate one driver after a violation, they should permanently deactivate EVERY driver after one violation. Not that this means you necessarily have any recourse.


Problem is....what is considered a violation? Simple refusal of a service dog? Ok. That seems reasonable.

What if you don't know it's a service dog? Person calls you....hey I have a dog....click. Do you deactivate that person or research it?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Jewbacca said:


> If they permanently deactivate one driver after a violation, they should permanently deactivate EVERY driver after one violation. Not that this means you necessarily have any recourse.


Uber _says_ (please withhold laughter until I finish) that they WILL permanently deactivate EVERY driver on the first refusal to drive a service animal. If you accept the ride, go there, and refuse to take the animal (or cancel en route when you find out a service animal is involved) they _say_ you are done.

The part that some misinterpret is the last paragraph, which really just covers situations where there is a complaint, but no clear answer whether the driver actually refused. Uber _says_ if they get two of those -- regardless of merit -- you are done.

Uber doesn't always do what they say they will do, but this is one issue where I would not test them.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Uber _says_ (please withhold laughter until I finish) that they WILL permanently deactivate EVERY driver on the first refusal to drive a service animal. If you accept the ride, go there, and refuse to take the animal (or cancel en route when you find out a service animal is involved) they _say_ you are done.
> 
> The part that some misinterpret is the last paragraph, which really just covers situations where there is a complaint, but no clear answer whether the driver actually refused. Uber _says_ if they get two of those -- regardless of merit -- you are done.
> 
> Uber doesn't always do what they say they will do, but this is one issue where I would not test them.


Which means that if you are accused of not accepting a legitimate service animal, it is in your very best interest, whether or not you care about continuing with Uber, to fight the accusation tooth and nail if you are sure it wasn't one. Use words in your response to Uber like "fraud" and "slander" and "defamation of character" and put the ball squarely back in the court of the accusor. They'll have to prove it's legit or retract their claim and hope like hell neither Uber nor you report them to the gov't.


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

JimKE said:


> A cat is not a service animal. It can be a therapy animal or emotional support animal. Emotional support animals have to be accommodated in some jurisdictions, and certain venues. Housing is one of those venues because of anti-discrimination in housing legislation, but transportation is not in most cases.
> 
> "*Reasonable* accommodations" for employees with certain _specifically-designated disabilities_ are required by law.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification on service v support.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> My daughter has a service cat (for her anxiety). In order to have a cat in her apartment she needed proof it was a service animal. She got a doctors note (letter/order) stating such along with her disability. I don't think she would like to explain her disability to strangers.


Unfortunately, this rule does not apply to cats or _Emotional Support_ animals...


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

UBER is the business that has to accommodate service dogs. We are independent contractors that can set the terms of our work. If a driver is afraid of dogs, they should be able to alert Uber and have a different driver pick up the passenger. How hard would that really be?

That being said, I have no problem with dogs. The few that have been in my car have been very well behaved, aside from the shedded fur I had to clean up before the next passenger.



MadePenniesToday said:


> She has no case because she actually declined the rider's service dog. Maybe she could've fought it if she thought of a reason to get out of it without declining. Maybe turn off your phone and then letting Uber know that you were having phone failures.


Exactly. People get into trouble for discrimination because they basically tell the person "I am discriminating against you." Smart people know to just give a plausible excuse that has nothing to do with the real issue.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

So is it just me...

Or do most drivers have the ability...

To pull their rear seats forward...

For stowing luggage...

My monkey wife's Elantra even does it...

Rakos


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Which means that if you are accused of not accepting a legitimate service animal, it is in your very best interest, whether or not you care about continuing with Uber, to fight the accusation tooth and nail if you are sure it wasn't one. Use words in your response to Uber like "fraud" and "slander" and "defamation of character"* and put the ball squarely back in the court of the accusor*. They'll have to prove it's legit or retract their claim and hope like hell neither Uber nor you report them to the gov't.


Yes and that is why I have the Animal Control Services involved. I don't care if I get reinstated. It's about Perjury on the pax that gets a driver Fired.

On another note; Oh sure we are IC's however without the use of the App your nothing. Duh. Unless one wants to play Bandit Cab.


----------

